# Very late natural AF after BFN



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if anyone is in the same boat as me, I usually have fairly regular cycles than usually run to 26 days even though I have mild PCOS. We had a BFN from our first ICSI cycle and AF came a couple of days before OTD. I am now wondering how long it might take for my next AF to come as I am already on day 38 so 12 days later than usual. 

I know they say it can take a while for your body to get back to normal but I didn't expect such a big gap at this point and I am starting to wonder what is going on!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi I'm seeking help as currently in shock/denial following negative pregnancy test this morning and not really sure when AF will start? This was my first IVF cycle and until now I've known natural/clomid and IUI cycles hadn't worked because my AF started - this time I've nothing just an empty looking test stick (or 4!!!). 

I would really welcome "real" experiences as to roughly how long it took you after BFN/stopping pessaries to get your AF?
Also was your next natural cycle a similar length to what it was before IVF?

Thanks in advance for your help x


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there

from my 2 failed cycles I bled 6 days before OTD, have u reached OTD date? Ive never come across that, are you sure u didnt have a faint line? sorry but have to ask? 

xxxxx


----------



## emmieflo (Sep 19, 2011)

FiFiFi, I'm so sorry honey, it is so hard, I had my first BNF 22-9-11, the nurse told me to test again after 3 days, (I knew that it hadn't worked though, and the nurse said it was unlikely but had to make sure) and I got my AF 3 days after I stopped the drugs. It was a lot heavier than normal for me, but  I know some ladies on here have had lighter than usual ones, and that AF can take up to two weeks to arrive.I guess we are all a bit different. 
I found the 'negative cycle' thread on here really supportive, (it is a little bit quiet at the moment on there, which is unsual) Take care of yourself sweetheart, it does get a little easier with time, lots of love xxx


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi fififi,

Am so sorry for ur BFN   and also for replying so late...I usually do not go thru alot of posts etc so dont really post much here but when I do find something that I know about I try and write in ... I have had 2 failed cycles last year and both times I got my AF within 3-4 weeks of the OTD...I know it can be different for some people but if u have always had regular cycles then this is the normal time frame I would say...If u dont get it within this time then just call ur clinic and ask so they can guide u accordingly...Also, I did not see a difference in my cycle....it was the same duration, flow etc... Hope this helps xx Good luck for the future


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey,

I wouldnt worry hon. My AF always takes ages to come after a BFN. 
Think it is probably just all the drugs coming out of your system.
I would give it another week or so and then ring your clinic.
Before you do, POAS. My clinic always tells me to do that before they will do anything even though I know it couldn't possibly be that after all this time!
This last time I drank shed loads of water as I felt that might help get rids of the drugs - probably just in my head but felt that helped. Also a bit of BD-ing doesn't do any harm!
Hope this helps.
x


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, I had so many read and runs that I haven't checked for replies for a while. AF did finally come after 43 days and I am now waiting for it again to get on with my FET. Really hoping this one is a normal length cycle so we can start in the next two weeks, if its another really long one we will miss the deadline for the Christmas close down at our clinic which is annoying. Have started acupuncture to hopefully get things back to normal too. Next time I will try your tip and drink loads.

I hope you are on track to start your next FET, best of luck!

Xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you dips, emmieflo & jonut for your replies,

My Af finally arrived about 10 days after my official test date - and despite having carried out no end of tests there was never even a faint line, yet still was a bit in BFN denial until actually got AF. Once started AF all pretty normal.

Now 2 weeks later I have opposite problem as got another AF. This time it's really heavy and I actually feel lot worse about it now than two weeks ago. Guess all reality is sinking in! Plus since I've unexplained fertility always have a little moment of hopefulness each month just in case my miracle has happened - this time I had spotting for about 2 days so was desperately hoping it was an implantation bleed.

We're set for next and final cycle of IVF in January as that's it financially, so here's hoping my body is normal again by then. Or, ideally not normal but with a lovely bump growing!!!

Best wishes to all of you and hope your baby dreams become a reality soon, fififi


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

PS. for Jonut
Just seen you're cycling now - extra baby dust flying your way!!!!


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey fingers crossed,

I am glad to hear things have returned to normal. I always feel much better once I get that cycle out of the way after a BFN.
I suspect this cycle will be more normal for you. Will say a little   that you get on track for Christmas.
I know how you feel about getting another go in before the end of the year: I felt exactly the same way. I have to say I am having a lot of trouble getting back into the routine - no caffeine and all the like. Just sort of carrying on in my own merry way like it is not actually going to happen. Need to get my **** in gear!!
Anyway hope the acupuncture helps you. Take care hon
xx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi fififi

sorry to hear the AF reared its ugly head, I know that feeling all too well. I hope you can take the next couple of months to indulge in you and enjoy your time as am in no doubt that those of us who keep perservering cannot possibly fail and come Jan you will be on the road to a happy bump belly!

am in stimms at the mo, not feeling great full of cold maybe the dexamethasone/time of year but im not giving up!!!

all the best, big hugs
xxxxx


----------

